# how to extract a partially downloaded .rar file



## shashank_digitreader (Oct 31, 2006)

can any 1 plz tell me how to extract a partially downloaded .rar file.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 31, 2006)

This one will help u out    

*codeccorner.com/usenethelp/WinRar.html


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 1, 2006)

no use, can any 1 help me?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 2, 2006)

You want to extract a .rar file which require next part of it.
You can't extract it,you must require it's next part to extract completely.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Nov 3, 2006)

WHY NOT ? 
To extract a orphan .rar file which is in continuation of a series of rar files which finally extracts to a valid file/app/games/movies/songs/etc,
just right click on that particular .rar file 2 bring up the context menu
There u get the "Extract files........." option",Click on that 2 get the "Extraction Path & Options Menu"....where u get the option of "Keep Broken Files" under the General tab". Click/activate that option & finally Click on OK 2 get ur extraction of that particular partially downloaded file!
C the Scrrenie below:

Hopefully do as told & U will get finally what u need!
*img289.imageshack.us/img289/1963/rarfileextractionww0.jpg



Cheers!


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanx very much TechGuru#1.


----------



## Raaza (Nov 4, 2006)

nice post man thnx

I archived an exe file into parts and couldn't extract it by the said method, but with a movie file it's ok

then what about .exe files.

how can I extract splitted archived exe files without the next part?

anyway thnx


----------

